# Root Roast...When ya' just gotta carb out...



## MilburnCreek (Jan 14, 2013)

Minutes to Prepare: 20
Minutes to Cook: 90
Number of Servings: 6 (although I usually eat two at a sitting)

Ingredients

    6 cups (two extra large) chopped Sweet Potato (with skin)
    4 cups chopped Butternut Squash (Medium)
    8 medium chopped Potatoes (white, yellow, and/or red) 
    4 large chopped Onions
    15 crushed cloves of Garlic
    6 slices Turkey Bacon
    1/2 cup Olive Oil
    2 Tablespoons Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning

*Directions*

Chop all vegetables into large pieces (1" cubes).

Grease bottom of 12 x 16 glass or metal pan with a little olive oil, and dump veggies and garlic cloves in. Pour remaining olive oil over veggies. Sprinkle liberally with Tony Chachere's (or make your own mixture from black pepper, red pepper, chili powder, salt, and onion & garlic powders). Use your hands to mix thoroughly.

Layer 6 strips of turkey bacon across top, and cover with tin foil.

Bake at 350 for 60 minutes; 
then mix and bake at 450 for 20 minutes;
uncover and finish baking for 10 minutes more.

Serving Size: Makes 6 large portions (you'll want two)

Tips: You can make this an artery-clogging delight by replacing turkey bacon with pork bacon and adding two sliced kielbasa to the mix.

Nutrition:

 Servings Per Recipe: 6
  Serving Size: 1 serving

*Amount Per Serving*

  Calories 	661.3
  Total Fat 	21.3 g
    	  Saturated Fat 	3.6 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat 	2.6 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat 	14.4 g
  Cholesterol 	15.0 mg
  Sodium 	1,511.9 mg
  Potassium 	2,325.7 mg
  Total Carbohydrate 	109.4 g
    	  Dietary Fiber 	15.2 g
    	  Sugars 	17.0 g
  Protein 	12.6 g
  Vitamin A 	431.6 %
  Vitamin B-12 	0.0 %
  Vitamin B-6 	86.7 %
  Vitamin C 	138.0 %
  Vitamin D 	0.0 %
  Vitamin E 	21.5 %
  Calcium 	16.4 %
  Copper 	67.7 %
  Folate 	17.7 %
  Iron 	23.7 %
  Magnesium 	32.7 %
  Manganese 	90.8 %
  Niacin 	41.7 %
  Pantothenic Acid     	53.1 %
  Phosphorus     	37.7 %
  Riboflavin 	22.9 %
  Selenium 	6.7 %
  Thiamin 	42.8 %
  Zinc 	15.9 %


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

Well isn't this a carb delight for the next bring a meal picnic at the inlaws.. 

Good one Milburn .. I love sweetie tatoes.. And layer with poached eggs for Sunday Brunch.. ???


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

Double post..


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Good one Milburn .. I love sweetie tatoes.. And layer with poached eggs for Sunday Brunch.. ???



OMFG....I just came in my pants....


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

